# Kuranda Bed owners



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

What fabric did you go with? I will be using this in an outdoor concrete kennel run.

*Vinyl Weave:* Great for outdoor use, the open waterproof weave allows air and water to flow through, helping dogs stay cool and dry.

*Cordura Nylon:* Abrasion resistant high-denier nylon. It feels like canvas but wears like iron.

*Heavy Duty 40 oz. Vinyl:* Our most durable fabric. Smooth surface, just spray and wipe clean.

*Ballistic Nylon:* Durable like Cordura, the smooth finish doesn't catch hair, making it easier to clean.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

I have the heavy duty vinyl. It will hold water. On the other hand, it resists a fair amount of digging activity by those dogs who dig at their beds. I did board one Great Dane who in three months of constant digging destroyed a vinyl cover.

Amy Dahl


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Some folks spoil their dogs way too much;-);-) If there is a way to destroy it mine will find it!

BHB


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

We have 2 dogs that dig and go through any weave/mesh material but have not been able to damage the heavy vinyl of the Kuranda beds. Ours are inside so no experience in how they hold up to U/V and other environmental factors, but they sure do hold up indoors.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have the heavy duty versions and they are going on 2 years now with heavy use during the warm months. In the afternoon when I let the dogs out to go training and sleep in the house at night I just get in the habit of tilting them up on their side and leaning them on the side of the runs, this way they don't hold water.

FOM


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Dog is amazingly calm in his kennel run, much like he is in the house. My gut tells me to go with the heavy duty 40 oz vinyl, but I wonder if the breathable stuff would be better for the Oklahoma summers. I don't _*think*_ he will dig at it.

As for spoiling the dog, I don't really care I just hate the sores they get on their elbows from laying on concrete their whole life. Life is too short to run an ugly dog


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I have two. one is vinyl weave and other cordura nylon. I have had great luck with both. I do agree that the vinyl weave is probably cooler than the nylon and heavy duty vinyl.
The weave does catch hair and it doesn't just wipe off like the vinyl or nylon would. 
Give the weave a try and if you don't like it I think you can buy replacement inserts of different style. 

Gene


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I have Kuranda beds in all of my kennel runs. Typically, the vinyl weave work great....except for those dogs that like to dig. For those, I use the 40 oz. vinyl. I had one dog tear one up, but this was with the old "design" of having cloth around the edges to go into the frame. With the new design of all vinyl, I don't expect to have that problem.

Replacement parts are easy to order and Mike, owner & founder of Kuranda Beds, is a great guy to work with. I'm very lucky as their plant is not that far away from me so I can place an order and have it picked up the same day if necessary. 

I had a problem with the corner pieces cracking, but with the one year warranty and with the newly designed corners/legs, Kuranda has been exceptional about working out the problem!

Definitely recommend Kuranda!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

That settles it.

I ordered the nylon weave. The 40 oz heavy duty cloth replacement is only 25 dollars if he tears up the woven one.

Thanks much for everyone's input.

Do you think the bed will help us win a derby this spring??


----------



## South Fork Labs (Apr 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the largest Kuranda Dog Bed will hold/fit two 70 pound labs? Has anyone tried the bunk bed style Kuranda Dog Beds? And is it worth the extra money for the aluminum beds?


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, two 70 pound labs can curl up together comfortably on an xtra large kuranda bed. We do recommend the new aluminum corners - much more durable as the plastic ones could crack over time. We've used the all-aluminum beds for years. They are great - sturdy, easy to clean and the dogs LOVE them! 

Sue


----------



## South Fork Labs (Apr 18, 2011)

DUCK DGS said:


> Yes, two 70 pound labs can curl up together comfortably on an xtra large kuranda bed. We do recommend the new aluminum corners - much more durable as the plastic ones could crack over time. We've used the all-aluminum beds for years. They are great - sturdy, easy to clean and the dogs LOVE them!
> 
> Sue


Sue Thank you,
have you tried the bunk bed style beds also?


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

I am a big fan of Kuranda products but I've never used the bunk beds. They don't look that practical to me..... though I read the reviews on kuranda.com and those folks seem to like them.
Sue


----------

